# Alternative zu Diablo



## €eld (2. Juli 2012)

Ich suche ein Hack n` Slay Spiel als Alternative zu Diablo 3. Spiele die ich schon kenne bzw. die mir nicht gefallen:

- Torchlight 1 & 2
- Sacred 1 & 2
- Path of Exile
- Titan Quest
- Guild Wars 1 & 2

Bleiben da noch Alternativen? Versteckte Titel die noch relativ unbekannt sind? Das Spiel sollte auch nicht zu alt sein (Diablo II zum Beispiel ist zu alt von der Grafik her). Über Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Sysnet (2. Juli 2012)

Dungeon Siege 2 würde mir bspw. noch einfallen. Ist jedoch auch schon etwas älter. Grafisch aber noch vor Diablo 2.


----------



## kaepernickus (2. Juli 2012)

Bei dem was du alles ausschließt bleibt eigentlich nicht viel übrig.

Vielleicht die "Dungeon Siege"-Reihe oder "Hellgate: London/Global" und in Zukunft möglicherweise das Kickstarter-Projekt "Grim Dawn" (allerdings von den ehemaligen "Titan Quest"-Machern).


----------



## €eld (2. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, ich hätte vielleicht Dungeon Siege und Hellgate: London auch noch mit in die Liste aufnehmen sollen. Grim Dawn sieht sehr interessant aus ist aber leider noch nicht draußen. Was haltet ihr von Arcania: Gothic 4? Kann das als Hack n' Slay bezeichnet werden? Über weitere Titel würde ich mich auch freuen!


----------



## Disdroid (2. Juli 2012)

Bastion,
Enslaved,
Prince of Persia Warrior Within,
Orcs must die,
Herr der Ringe Online,
Binding of Isaac,
Terraria,
Tera,
League of Legends,
Dota 2,
Heroes of Newerth.

Wenn von diesen keines deinen Gamernerf kitzelt, dann solltest du vielleicht das Genre wechseln. Was ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, wieso man Guild Wars 2 keine chance geben will, aber das ist nicht mein Problem .


----------



## Kel (2. Juli 2012)

Dota 2?
League of Legends?
Heroes of Newerth?
Terraria?
Binding of Isaac?
HdRO?

Was hast du geraucht dass du das für Hack 'n Slay hälst?
Enslaved gibt es nur für PS3 und XBox .........


----------



## blackout24 (2. Juli 2012)

Drakensang und Grimdawn wo bei ich keins von beiden gespielt habe.

Dungeon Siege 2 finde ich übelst dumm. Man läuft nur rum und quatscht Leute an.
Da war der erste Teil besser wobei der auch so ziemliche Schwächen hatte.


----------



## Kel (2. Juli 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Drakensang und Grimdawn wo bei ich keins von beiden gespielt habe.


Dürfte teils daran liegen dass Grim Dawn erst Pre-Alpha-Status hat .


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Drakensang Online wäre da halt noch


----------



## kazzig (9. Juli 2012)

Bei der Liste, die du ausschließt, vielleicht ein anderes Genre :>
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du schließt ziemlich viele Titel aus, die gerade das Hack'n'Slay Genre ausmachen...


----------



## Kel (10. Juli 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> du schließt ziemlich viele Titel aus, die gerade das Hack'n'Slay Genre ausmachen...


 Die hat man halt alle schon gespielt oder Setting (Antike = Titan Quest) und/oder Umsetzung gefällt einem nicht (Guild Wars + Hellgate haben keine isometrische Perspektive).
Oder man mag den Comicstil von Torchlight nicht. Oder man ist von Diablo 3 enttäuscht, kann sich aber auch kein Diablo 2 mit 800x600 mehr antun.

Aktuelle gute Hack 'n Slays gibt es im Moment nicht, traurig aber wahr.


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

Die einzige wahre Alternative zu Diablo 3 ist wohl Torchlight 1 und 2. Alle anderen Spiele sind eigentlich, auch wenn man es nicht wahr haben will, komplett anders.


----------



## iltispiltis (13. August 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Torchlight macht sich schon verdammt gut und bereitet eine Menge spass. Zwar ist bislang der fehlender Multiplayer auch der Grund warum Torchlight nicht so süchtig wie Diablo macht, dennoch ist es ein ebenwürdiger Titel - gerade wegen dem Preis. 
Titan Quest ist auch eine nette Sache, jedoch find ich persönlich Torchlight einfach besser. Mit Sacred usw. kann man mich jagen


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

Torchlight ganz klar und natürlich Torchlight2, man merkt einfach das es ehemalige Diablo Entwickler sind die da ihre Finger im Spiel haben.

Abgesehen davon kostet Torchlight2 nur einen Bruchteil dessen was Diablo3 noch immer kostet, somit kann man da ruhig mal rein schaun 

Dungeon Siege ist auch ok jedoch gefällt mir der 3te Teil garnicht, ich habe mit Dungeon Siege 1 damals angefangen, irgendwie fehlt da was und teilweise ists einfach etwas doof mit der hakeligen Steuerung.

Grüße


----------



## Volcom (18. September 2012)

stayxone schrieb:


> Torchlight ganz klar und natürlich Torchlight2, man merkt einfach das es ehemalige Diablo Entwickler sind die da ihre Finger im Spiel haben.


 

vorallem die, die noch etwas taugen :>


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. September 2012)

Sacred 2 würd ich empfehlen..


----------



## Duron (19. September 2012)

Wird heute für Xbox und Playstation 3 released und am 4. Oktober für PC: *Realms Of Ancient War*

gute hax n slayz0rs sind: *Playstation 2 :* Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance 1&2 , Champions of Norrath, Return to Arms
*PC:* Magicka, Titans Quest, Borderlands (is mehr shooter mit skills und loot), 
                                           Divine Divinity (älter aber Diablo-style Perle günstig bei Steam)


----------

